# Our Living Room Paradigm Studio 100s, Emotiva XPA2-3, PBU13, CC690



## macmovieman (Dec 7, 2010)

We just finished upgrading our living room and I thought I would share. It is now my favorite room in the house.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I like it!  Looks very homey and inviting indeed.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Paradigm rooms are nice!


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

wow what a nice system.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

taoggniklat said:


> Paradigm rooms are nice!


Any room containing Paradigm is a nice one.:heehee:


----------



## martinez331 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks like a really nice, comfortable place to be! Is that the VIZIO LED? I believe that model got really good ratings, solid purchase!


----------



## mb101 (Mar 14, 2008)

That's a nice aand clean looking setup, very cozy looking.


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Tight quarters. Any issues with the close proximity to the furniture?


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice setup!!

I have a Denon AVR1509 and I thought of getting a similar Emotiva setup in the future. How do your electronics cope with being in the cabinets?

My Denon doesn't like it much and after listening to some 2 channel music turned up for a few hours it decided to shut off.  Just curious if you have to have the doors open or closed ever when listening to music or watching movies?


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Very attractive and comfy room. I'll bet you have a lot of quality (and loud) sound in your small space. Congratulation!


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Jude said:


> Hi Shackster,
> Is it your room? It is very colorful and very nice. Have you any furniture item. If yes then you want to replace them with new sofa and furniture item. So In my Idea have a online shipping site which provide online purchasing of sofas, chair and living room furniture on free shipping charge and with discounted rate.And In this online shop also have shop furniture, So Try it.
> Have a happy shopping!
> Jude.


Welcome to HT Shack new member. I hope you find what you are looking for in it. 
Incidentally, this owner said he just finished his attractive HT room, and it looks nice as is, so he may not want to buy new furniture yet. I noticed as a new member with 2 posts, that you suggested new furniture on both of your postings. Are you anyway affiliated with the furniture website you suggested, or are you just into interior design?


----------

